# Paph urbanianum flasks at Meyers Conservatory



## Greenpaph (Feb 7, 2007)

Meyers Conservatory has cultured my paph urbanianum 'Jean' HCC/AOS x a sib of Uri's urbanianum. Watch for availability. Share a flask with others!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2007)

Umm, now we have to look it up.


----------



## terrestrial_man (Feb 7, 2007)

Here is one link:
http://www.ladyslipper.com/0314-04.htm


----------



## charlie c (Feb 7, 2007)

Peter,

Sounds good. Will these be available thru you or Meyers Conservatory? 

charlie c


----------



## Greenpaph (Feb 8, 2007)

Through Meyer's Conservatory, Charlie.


----------



## IdahoOrchid (Mar 2, 2007)

I just want a nice single or mini-compot of something like this. I have some seedlings that could be used for trading.


----------



## charlie c (Dec 6, 2007)

For those with patience and an interest, I see this AM Troy has posted a "Yield Increase" on this offering.

http://troymeyers.com/direct/?015747

charlie c


----------



## paphjoint (Dec 6, 2007)

Good news!! mine are somewhat way behind


----------



## Greenpaph (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for the update, Charlie!


----------



## Candace (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up! I reserved a flask. The Jean clone pushed me over the edge. If the seedlings turn out to look anything like that, I'd be thrilled. Any urbanianum hints? I don't think I'd put the seedlings straight into s/h as I haven't had great luck with paph flasklings in it. So medium suggestions? Would spag. moss be too acidic for this species?


----------



## Corbin (Dec 6, 2007)

So how big (leaf span) will this plant be when mature? I assume you can not just buy part of a flask? Somebody above mentioned "share a flask" but I am not sure how that would be done if you did not live in the same general area. At the price they are being offered I could buy a flask plant out what I want and discard the rest but what a waste.


----------



## charlie c (Dec 6, 2007)

Corbin said:


> So how big (leaf span) will this plant be when mature? I assume you can not just buy part of a flask? Somebody above mentioned "share a flask" but I am not sure how that would be done if you did not live in the same general area. At the price they are being offered I could buy a flask plant out what I want and discard the rest but what a waste.



Ed,

Compot out a flask, keep what you want, auction the rest off for the benefit of the forum. No waste. Win/win.

charlie c


----------



## charlie c (Dec 6, 2007)

Candace said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I reserved a flask. The Jean clone pushed me over the edge. If the seedlings turn out to look anything like that, I'd be thrilled. Any urbanianum hints? I don't think I'd put the seedlings straight into s/h as I haven't had great luck with paph flasklings in it. So medium suggestions? Would spag. moss be too acidic for this species?



Candace,

Spag moss shouldn't be too acidic. I'm using it for all my ex vitro plantlets. Good luck with it to this point. Everyone has their own way of doing this that works best for them and I don't know how you water/feed. However, I use municipal water (~120-150 ppm). Sparingly at first. And no fert until things get established and start growing on their own. High humidity (80% +). And, as counterintuitive as it may sound, low air flow. Subdued light. 

This will be my first experience deflasking this species also. But the adult plants don't, at least for me, require conditions different from callosum or most of the others in this group.

You're obviously a good grower, and I'm not trying to preaching to the choir here; but maybe that's some help. 

charlie c


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Dec 11, 2007)

I've got one on hold. I keep waiting on the email telling me that I have to pay!

Craig


----------



## Candace (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks, Charlie for the advice. I've had some great success deflasking most orchids, but less success with paphs. Compots are no problem, but flasks can be a little iffy for me. I've tried small bark mixes, leca in s/h and I know that I haven't found the correct medium(for me) yet. I'd like to see a greater survival rate. So, maybe spag until they get to compot size and then into s/h.


----------



## charlie c (Dec 11, 2007)

Candace,

I think you're absolutely right. There's as much art, or maybe more, than science to deflasking plants and finding the system, or systems, that work best under your conditions is the trick, IMHO. Starting plants (not just orchids) ex vitro is a common problem as proved by this paper from 1999:

http://www.ueb.cas.cz/laboratory_of...Acclimatization of micropropagated plants.pdf

But understanding the amount and kind of transition that the roots and leaves of these plantlets have to go through coming out into the real world is a big step. Some of the "rules" are 180 degrees around from what are proper cultural practices for adult plants of the same species or cross.

That said, plants from some sources will just plain do better than those from another. One variable after another. But solving the puzzle is, at least for me, fun and challenging. And it helps keep the main frame between my ears from getting rusty.

Good Luck.

charlie c


----------



## Greenpaph (Dec 12, 2007)

Corbin said:


> So how big (leaf span) will this plant be when mature?
> 
> Ed,
> 
> The leaf span of urbanianum 'Jean' HCC/AOS is about 10-12 inches across.


----------



## Corbin (Dec 12, 2007)

Greenpaph said:


> Corbin said:
> 
> 
> > So how big (leaf span) will this plant be when mature?
> ...


----------

